

Hails Web Platform Framework - SkyMarshal
http://hails.scs.stanford.edu/

======
SkyMarshal
A web framework for building web platforms instead of websites/apps, where a
web platform is specifically intended to integrate untrusted 3rd party
apps/plugins/etc - eg Facebook, Twitter, etc.

See GitStar ([http://gitstar.com/](http://gitstar.com/)) for a simple
implementation - a code repository like GitHub except where all functionality
is implemented by untrusted 3rd party plugins.

